# Snowbird Local Hero POV Video Contest



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

hey guys, my friend is part of this compeition and has made it to one of the final levels but still needs some more votes to get in the judging round. give his video a watch and if you think he deserves it give him a vote!

https://www.facebook.com/SnowbirdUT?sk=app_258940570785631&app_data=section:watch,video:QsJ5lgVdNN8

his video is called surfing on a rocket and his name is brian.


----------

